# Celeste is hanging out! [CLOSED! THANKS FOR COMING]



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi, Kicks is visiting my town today. This is what he has for sale:


Spoiler



Wrestling shoes (black)
Kimono sandals (yellow)
Power boots (navy)
Back-bow socks (baby blue)
Color-blocked socks (blue)
Sequin leggings (white)
Travel pouch (green)
Sacoche bag (pink)
Town backpack (pink)
Foldover-top backpack (blue camo)
Mini pleather bag (black)


Post here if you would like a dodo code!

RULES:
- don't pick flowers
- don't shake trees (you may shake peach trees to get those)

you can shop in my other shops too if you want. my nook's sells windflowers, tulips, and cosmos right now. you can also talk to my villagers if you feel like it. Stella is also crafting a hedge standee at the time of this update, feel free to take a DIY.

EDIT #2: Just saw Celeste in my town!
EDIT #3: Kicks and Nooks are done! Celeste is still wandering around, though. It's 10 PM for me, I'll probably be on until 3 or 4 AM at the least, so you are welcome to post here for the next while!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! May I visit?


----------



## telluric (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! Can I come by?


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 16, 2020)

Got both here! If anyone else would like to come, lmk. I'll be open for a bit.


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 16, 2020)

Just located a Celeste in my town, too!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi I'd love to come please!


----------



## Leann (Apr 16, 2020)

may i can visit please?


----------



## jubi (Apr 16, 2020)

hi! can i come visit celeste please?


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 16, 2020)

Messaged everyone! Able Sisters has closed, but Kicks and Nook's are open for another 45 minutes or so!


----------



## stxve (Apr 16, 2020)

hey may  i come by please


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to shop, lmk when you have room
 Thank you


----------



## Quack (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d like to stop by


----------



## Kittyakara (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come by please?


----------



## cloudysoot (Apr 16, 2020)

NVM!


----------



## MayorJuan (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I please come


----------



## Crytosh (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come visit for celeste!


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 16, 2020)

id like to visit!


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come if this is still available!


----------



## Minene (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd like to come!!


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to visit Celeste if still able.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to pop by if you're still available @diamond is unbreakable


----------



## lizardon (Apr 16, 2020)

Is there meteor shower over there?


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! I'll dm you all in a moment, sorry! A man's gotta eat every once in a while 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



lizardon said:


> Is there meteor shower over there?


I think so! I've seen some shooting stars.


----------



## lizardon (Apr 16, 2020)

Would like to come over for the shooting stars, thx

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Will drop off some tips


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello! Could I visit again to see Celeste?


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come if this is still available!


----------



## Apo (Apr 16, 2020)

Same here, would love to come


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 17, 2020)

I'll DM you both in a few minutes! Island is getting full


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 17, 2020)

Do you still have space? I'd like to visit if you do~


----------



## swagdra (Apr 17, 2020)

i'd like to come and talk to celeste!


----------



## Believe (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to visit~!


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 17, 2020)

Got everyone so far! Posting is still open!


----------



## LunaLemons1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to come over if possible


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 17, 2020)

Would love to visit!!


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to stop by


----------



## kayamishi (Apr 17, 2020)

If this is still available, I'd like to visit please~


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey could I visit Celeste too?


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 17, 2020)

Sent to everyone up to here!


----------



## GDarling (Apr 17, 2020)

Hii I'd love to visit if you're still accepting people :>


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 17, 2020)

GDarling said:


> Hii I'd love to visit if you're still accepting people :>


Yup! I'll DM you in a bit since four or five people are headed over rn!


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 17, 2020)

Closing soon! Almost 4 AM and I need to get some stuff done before rollover.


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I come? X


----------

